# free needle roll



## annehill

Some thing everyone could use and its free and even better use up your odds bits son no cost really free thenu can make as big and as long as u want could be adapted for crochet needles as well

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/kable/kable.html


----------



## Sine

Thanks for the link. What a great gift for someone!


----------



## hennie

thanks for the link xxx


----------



## DeeDeeF

OK, I have a question ~ does anyone have a pattern for a NON-felted of the same thing or something similar done on two needles? What a great idea for traveling needles to keep them safe!


----------



## annehill

DeeDeeF said:


> OK, I have a question ~ does anyone have a pattern for a NON-felted of the same thing or something similar done on two needles? What a great idea for traveling needles to keep them safe!


I wasn,t going to felt it l was going to use what ever double knit wool l had lying about don't have to felt if u don't want too the wool for that can sometimes be expensive for such a small job

Apart from the fact that l have never felted anything before so l will adapt the pattern to suit me


----------



## Roxie23

I have seen this pattern somewhere, but cannot remember where. Without pockets or flaps do the needles not fall out if the roll is held up by either bottom or top?


----------



## fayzee

annehill said:


> Some thing everyone could use and its free and even better use up your odds bits son no cost really free thenu can make as big and as long as u want could be adapted for crochet needles as well
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/kable/kable.html


Can also be used for circular needles


----------



## hgayle

Neat!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin

Love it!
x


----------



## pzoe

Thanks. 
Pzoe


----------



## 23607

Thanks for the link. I have never felted before, so this will be a perfect starter pattern.


----------



## krankymax

Thank you for the link. Will put it to my to-do list.


----------



## JuneS

Roxie23 said:


> I have seen this pattern somewhere, but cannot remember where. Without pockets or flaps do the needles not fall out if the roll is held up by either bottom or top?


I would think you could knit it a couple of inches wider and fold over the right and left side and tack down and the top and bottom to tuck the needle ends into so they needles don't slide out the sides.


----------



## kiwi11

Thank you-what a fab pattern-no needles will slide out of this little number when held between threads of bands-I would rather make than buy any day, the pleasure one gets from the "made for yourself" feeling LOL


----------



## Revan

DeeDeeF said:


> OK, I have a question ~ does anyone have a pattern for a NON-felted of the same thing or something similar done on two needles? What a great idea for traveling needles to keep them safe!


Hi DeeDee,

If you Google "knit needle roll" a pattern should come up on two needles. I know I have it saved to make.


----------



## Ms. Tess

I have a different version of one of these needle holders that is sewn. It has a piece of material about the length and 3/4 times of your longest needle. Fold both ends over and make a 1" hem on the top and inside edge. Sew along the sides how deep you want it to be. Like when you have a scarf and you fold it so it has a pocket on one end. Sew 3/4 inch seams from the top of the pocket to the bottom of the pocket. Sew two strings on one side about the middle. When you are not using it, roll it and use the two strings to go around the whole thing and tie to keep it closed. I found this one to be sturdier and keep your needles in tighter than the knitted or crocheted ones. I used a piece of cotton or denim or anything you had a piece left over from. Doesn't have to be fancy, just has to be functional =)


----------



## mummsie

That is too cool :thumbup: Thanks for taking the time to post for us!!


----------



## Ms. Tess

Ms. Tess said:


> I have a different version of one of these needle holders that is sewn. It has a piece of material about the length and 3/4 times of your longest needle. Fold both ends over and make a 1" hem on the top and inside edge. Sew along the sides how deep you want it to be. Like when you have a scarf and you fold it so it has a pocket on one end. Sew 3/4 inch seams from the top of the pocket to the bottom of the pocket. Sew two strings on one side about the middle. When you are not using it, roll it and use the two strings to go around the whole thing and tie to keep it closed. I found this one to be sturdier and keep your needles in tighter than the knitted or crocheted ones. I used a piece of cotton or denim or anything you had a piece left over from. Doesn't have to be fancy, just has to be functional =)


These are some like the one I have =) Enjoy!

http://tipnut.com/free-patterns-for-knitting-needle-rolls-pouches-organizers/


----------



## DeeDeeF

Revan said:


> DeeDeeF said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I have a question ~ does anyone have a pattern for a NON-felted of the same thing or something similar done on two needles? What a great idea for traveling needles to keep them safe!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DeeDee,
> 
> If you Google "knit needle roll" a pattern should come up on two needles. I know I have it saved to make.
Click to expand...

I did try that before asking but only came up with fabric ones. I'll have to take some time this summer and try to adapt the felted one . Thanks !


----------



## Annielourn

Thanks for the pattern. I have some long bamboo straight needles that need a home. This case is very nice looking and is now on my list of things to do.


----------



## GrandmaJudy

Roxie23 said:


> I have seen this pattern somewhere, but cannot remember where. Without pockets or flaps do the needles not fall out if the roll is held up by either bottom or top?


I have knitted and use this needle roll. I did felt it and the needles don't slide out often. The knitted cable and the fact that it is rolled help keep the needles in place.....jj


----------



## Fanika

I love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------

